# Maintenance Fee Escalation - Silver vs Gold



## MandyH (Mar 27, 2016)

We are silver members of DRI and enjoy the properties and have had a reasonable successful membership since they purchased Sunterra. But...of course, our MF have escalated every year seeming 10-15%. The sales consultants continually tell us to move to gold and that the escalation on point fees is 1-3% per year. Can anyone enlighten me on the actual truth? 

Thank you,
Mandy


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 28, 2016)

There is nothing in a gold membership that will hold your fee increases lower then the fee increase of a silver membership. The sales rep was not being truthful. 

The formula for computing fees is the same for all all point level. There is a fixed "base" fee (currently $225 for US Collection points) then there is a per point fee (about .15 per points this year). In addition you are charged club dues, which have a $175 base fee and a .005 per point fee. 

If you add more points the two base fees remain the same, but your total fees will increase by the per point charges. Nothing in this formulation lowers the annual rate of increase for 30,000 points compared to 15,000 points.


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 28, 2016)

For what it worth, here are annual percent increases for fees in the US Collection for 15,000 points.

2008 10.27 %
2009 27.68 
2010 9.03
2011 4.40
2012 4.93
2013 2.13
2014 8.09
2015 3.94
2016 4.41


----------



## youppi (Mar 28, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> For what it worth, here are annual percent increases for fees in the US Collection for 15,000 points.
> 
> 2008 10.27 %
> 2009 27.68
> ...



I don't have the same increases for 2008, 2015 and 2016. I'm not a US Collection member so, may be my data are not correct. Here is my data. Which data is not correct ?



Thanks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

As others have said, within a DRI collection annual fees are the sum of points based fee that is the product of points owned times a $/point fee, plus a fixed trust fee that is applied to all accounts. Since the trust fee is a fixed amount regardless of points owned, the significance of the trust fee decreases with the number of points owned.


----------



## Michael1991 (Mar 29, 2016)

youppi said:


> I don't have the same increases for 2008, 2015 and 2016. I'm not a US Collection member so, may be my data are not correct. Here is my data. Which data is not correct ?



Hi Youppi,

I looked at your data. In 2007 I have a $3 contribution for ARDA -- you don't have this. That difference is causing the percent change in 2008 for your data and my data to be slightly different.

Second, in 2015 I forgot to enter the $5 ARDA contribution. I have it for the other years but not that one. If I include that value, then your data and my data for both 2015 and 2016 are the same. 

Sorry about this mistake. Thank for sharing your spread sheet. Do you have the data for any of the other DRI collections?


----------



## youppi (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks.
I have only Hawaii and US collection data.
This is Hawaii Collection data


----------

